# economical marine&industrial engine installation/shaft alignment



## AidAnt (Jun 23, 2017)

The AidAnt universal adjustable chock are mounted underneath piston engines, e-motors, pumps, auxiliaries, shaft bearings and many more applications where rotating equipment is involved and mounting needs to be done.
This solution has proven to significantly reduce the costs of initial installation and realignment during the life time of a component, compared to the use of steel liners, grouts and shimming.

The advantages are the absence of curing time, as with epoxy resin or grout chocks, it eliminates the trial and error alignment process characteristic for the “mill and shim” method and provides adjustability during the life cycle of the machinery. Due to these advantages it is used in many different industries like Marine, Offshore, Oil and Gas and has the approval from many global and local OEM's. 

The AidAnt universal adjustable chock features and benefits: 
- Soft Foot correction (eliminates component deformation) 
- self-explanatory product 
- no special installation skills required 
- re-adjustable 
- eliminate on-site machining 
- eliminate curing time (as is the case with grouting /epoxies) 
- re-usable 
- self levelling 
- circular adjustment holes (easy adjustment) 

Please view some interesting movies on website: www.aid-ant.com or youtube: AidAnt chock
Attached you will find a general brochure on those products.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Will give this some attention over the next few weeks as I've squandered a large part of my life aligning engines to gearboxes to intermediate shafts etc.
One worrying note: self-explanatory product : warning bells starting to ring.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Instead of chockfast this will end up almost chockless won't it? Several adjustable mounting points won't stay properly adjusted for very long will they?


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Varley said:


> Instead of chockfast this will end up almost chockless won't it? Several adjustable mounting points won't stay properly adjusted for very long will they?


Hello we have been here in the 60's or since the 60's. In thedeep sea fishing industry within the UK. There were as a surveyor in the industy, I listened to stories of mis alienment of engine/prop shafts and gear boxes etc. Most of the in service aliegnment problems, were or alleged to be as a result of orignal sin [frames spacings and aliegment for bedplates and the shell -keel]? Or a more dramatic in service cause such as ice damage or a collision with structure or other vessel{s}.
The larger the ship the more pronounced the problem may become.(Cloud)(Cloud)


----------



## AidAnt (Jun 23, 2017)

Engine Serang said:


> Will give this some attention over the next few weeks as I've squandered a large part of my life aligning engines to gearboxes to intermediate shafts etc.
> One worrying note: self-explanatory product : warning bells starting to ring.


Can you explain more clearly what are you worried about?
more questions contact us [email protected]


----------



## AidAnt (Jun 23, 2017)

Varley said:


> Instead of chockfast this will end up almost chockless won't it? Several adjustable mounting points won't stay properly adjusted for very long will they?


AidAnt chock can completely substitute chockfast.
The chocks will stay fixed after mounting for very long time from our years of experience.
We can calculate bolt tightening torque.
more questions contact us [email protected]


----------



## AidAnt (Jun 23, 2017)

david freeman said:


> Hello we have been here in the 60's or since the 60's. In thedeep sea fishing industry within the UK. There were as a surveyor in the industy, I listened to stories of mis alienment of engine/prop shafts and gear boxes etc. Most of the in service aliegnment problems, were or alleged to be as a result of orignal sin [frames spacings and aliegment for bedplates and the shell -keel]? Or a more dramatic in service cause such as ice damage or a collision with structure or other vessel{s}.
> The larger the ship the more pronounced the problem may become.(Cloud)(Cloud)


AidAnt chock is auxiliary for alignment, it can be helpful to install machinery more quickly after alignment.
more questions contact us [email protected]


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

hello! good morning! Is this an information channel for exchange of differing experiences or a platform for a sales promotion? No doubt your or the alleged substance is excellent and easier to fit that the traditional cast iron chock and shim?
I trust your engineers when fitting such materials are aware that the obvious problem, may not be the one to be solved? and that you as the proposer of such a system do offer caveats of warnings, and not platitudes of the $ and how to earn a quick buck!!


----------



## Pop Alexandra (May 15, 2017)

AidAnt said:


> AidAnt chock can completely substitute chockfast.
> The chocks will stay fixed after mounting for very long time from our years of experience.
> We can calculate bolt tightening torque.
> more questions contact us [email protected]


Thanks for confirming. I'll give it a try.
________________________________
Alexandra
Professional Installation


----------



## Dumah54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dunno, used Chockfast for years, the only problem in 30 years I experienced was due to a repower from a dry sump engine to a wet. This neccissitated removing most of the frames under the main causing the bed to "flutter" under load. Returning the CP blades to original solved problem. As for setup time, 24 hours to return to service is easy to live with.

Dumah


----------



## oldgoat1947 (Apr 5, 2018)

Having stood by New Construction in Shipyards in Korea China and Japan where there have been issues due to initial alignment in the building dock change somewhat when the Ships were afloat. I can see an advantage in using "Adjustable Chocks". However I think there might be issues with the larger slow speed diesel engines due vibration and fretting. ie 60.000 shp and higher.


----------

